# My first emmersed setup



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is a pic of my newly set up emmersed tray. Its just soil and water and I have started to spray it once a week with miracle grow. I have some Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea', C. ciliata, Alternanthera reineckii, Ammannia latifolia, E. cordifolius, Samolus valerandi/parviflorus, and an unidentified plant I got from SteveP. Lets hope everything does well


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice plants! :wink: Hope they grow well for you.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Hope you have a cover for tha thing! The water looks a bit low, but might be enough for your stems. Hope everything works out!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes there is a cover. I lowered the water a little to see if my water cabbage would pick up. The radican and crypt were newly planted yesterday.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Here are some more pics from today


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

More


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I like these emmersed setups people are doing. How do you find most plants transfer over? I put echindorus cordifolius out back in my pond and it died, then i put it in wet soil and it over wintered. Granted our winter is 40 degrees at its coldest but i was impressed. How do you know how moist to keep the soil?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Kevin,

The E. cordifolious doesn't look so hot. Keep an eye on it. I am not sure how the root mass is, but make sure that one gets misted a LOT. It kinda looks like your losing it.

Shane,

In my emersed tray, I keep the water JUST above the level of the soil.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I will go mist it right now! I havent been. It shriveled up an hour or so after I transfered it from the aquarium. I was thinking that maybe the submersed leaves would die and then emmersed leaves would grow back. I dont know though. I will keep misting it and see what happens. 

I only keep about a half inch of water in the tray. I dont know if that makes a difference or not. Im pretty new to this and im kinda just going with the flow and trying to get things to grow. I mist weekly with miracle gro and Im thinking about putting a tiny bit of humic acid into the water to see what happens. Anyone else tried that?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I would add more water to the container until it's just under the level of the soil. 

As far as misting and fertilization goes, I mist mine every day (sometimes 2-3x/day) with water from my discus tank and then 1/week with a mixture of my various tank fertilizers for an extra boost. 

Best of luck,
Phil


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll do that now. Thanks!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

If you want you can see the photos here for now 

http://www.geocities.com/sirblackhole/emmersedsetup/


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Looking Good Sir_Black. Couldn't get the newest pictures to work but all others on the page worked well.

Matt


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/sirblackhole/emmersedsetup/


----------

